# Question for the ND boys...



## TXPH (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought I would see if I could get some help from the guys in ND, I am coming up to hunt the 18th of Oct. and will be there for 2 wks. I was just wondering how the specks are in central to eastern ND. Should I bring my speck FFD's or not worrie about it?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Specks are tough to get into in the fall. Having the decoys won't hurt anything, but I wouldn't expect to get into them thick or anything.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've hunted probably 15-20 days a year for the last 12 years, mostly east of devils lake and still have yet to see a speck. Seems as though you hear that the farther west you go the better your chances are but I think only a couple thousand are shot in ND every year.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I have taken specks on two occasions out of flocks of lessers, but have heard their call among a large flock of lessers several times. All occasions were on honker hunts in west Central.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> Specks are tough to get into in the fall. Having the decoys won't hurt anything, but I wouldn't expect to get into them thick or anything.


2nd^


----------



## TXPH (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks guys, any last min advice for us, we are coming from TEXAS and want to make sure we are as prepared as possible!

Again Thanks y'all


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, I'm a NR who has hunted ND for 11 years....(42 years waterfowling).
Things I've learned about ND that might help you.
1. These are the best folk in the world. Treat them with value.
2. Do your best to track down the landowner and ask permission to hunt....even though it might not be legally mandated.
3. Never shoot a roost.

I've enjoyed it so much that I built a camp there on a small acreage. Then I gave it to my grandkids. Hopefully we will fill it each fall with family and friends for many years to come.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bring them. While specks are not that common here and will often decoy to anything you have out there you want as many decoys as possible out in the field. They certainly won't hurt anything.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

TXPH said:


> thanks guys, any last min advice for us, we are coming from TEXAS and want to make sure we are as prepared as possible!
> 
> Again Thanks y'all


everything is bigger in texas, it even automatically capitalizes the name when typed!!! :lol:


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

If any of you know where XXXXX is in eastern nd, surrounding that area you can have a lot of ducks and canadian geese, but the specks are really hard to come by. its actually really cool if you see one once in a while


----------



## TXPH (Oct 5, 2008)

If anyone wants to help out the TEXAS boys, I am leaving wed. morning and will be around Fargo on thurs. sometime mid day, I will have 3 dz FFD and 50 RG silos and 1/2 dz BF. pluss layouts and all the trimmings....It would be great to get to hunt with some people from up there. My # is 254-717-2946, I plan on being up in ND for 2 weeks and bringing some GSP's to hunt some upland birds out west as well. Hope to hear from some of y'all.
Allen :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some specks are actually staging this year in the state again...seems to be about every 4th or 5th year it happens. You'll see more the further west you go but who knows how long they'll stay.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

We shot our limit of specks this past weekend. Found a good flock of them. Man, those things decoy good!


----------

